# Anyone Got Any Ideas



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys, visited my local watchsmith that has retired today, anyway in a bag of bits and bobs that he gave me I came across this watch, I've only looked quickly but can't find any makers mark etc, the back comes off and so does the front.

Exscuse the hands as someone has painted them (badly). The dial seems to be like cardboard but is very professional and not a homemade job. I haven't a clue to what the button is on the side below the stem. Anyway here are the pictures to aid in identifying this watch/movement.













Hope somebody can help with this, I haven't had the time yet to fully strip it, but it is ticking away nicely, but I've never come across this type of movement before so I'm loath to actually start taking her apart for a clean etc.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

What a bit of a strange set up. When I look at the case it appears to be that you set the hands by pressing the pin and rotating the crown. But when I look at what I assume is the case back, I see there is a hole there possibly for a key and that you would press the pin and use a key to set the hands. It's not a converted pocket watch by any chance is it?

Regards

David


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

That very similar to one of mine and the button on mine is used to set the time, if it's ticking then I wouldn't mess with it as I found mine quite difficult to disassemble and it's still not sticking correctly!


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers guys, I'm in the if it ain't broke don't fix it club on this one, I find it strange that there is no visible makers mark or anything to identify what it is, I'll keep looking though


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a trench watch with an odd movement to me, pressing the button sets the time. You don't usually find any makers details on the face or movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It was made by Thiel Brothers of Thuringia Germany in the late 1920`s/early 1930s, here`s my Services branded model..



Check out this Watch-Wiki entry on Thiel Brothers, the un-jeweled pin-pallet movement name is a `Divina`

The pin is used to set the hands,see -

2. "To Set Hands.(a) If with Push Piece`



NB the hands & dial numbers have Radium Lume so handle with caution!!


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

Now that is a lovely watch.

Is it still under guarantee. :lol:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting watch and great that mach 0.0013137 has been able to identify it. I myself have not so far encountered a watch that uses a push-in button to permit setting of the time, and I wonder if any other manufacturers used this mechanism.

I am also in the camp which would recommend leaving an old watch well alone if it is ticking OK, although I do like to improve the cosmetic appearance of some of the watches I buy, but not in any way that might detract from their value or originality (apart from a new strap, if necessary). I have had a couple of painful lesson-learning experiences with watches that I tried to "improve" and I am now much more cautious - in the last case, a mechanical Rado was gently cleaned by me only to result in the markers coming unstuck from the dial. I am also ultra-cautious about handling radioactive lume on hands and markers, or ingesting it in any way, although at my age, I have become less worried about having radioactive watches in my collection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

eddiewood said:


> Now that is a lovely watch.
> 
> Is it still under guarantee. :lol:


It was worked on & serviced last year by Steve Burrage who used to work for Services. I`m not sure how long a guarantee he gives but I suspect it might have run out by now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just noticed this...



TRANSPORTER said:


> I find it strange that there is no visible makers mark or anything to identify what it is


I have come across a few watches with `Sterile` dials, I`m not sure why they were produced like that, possibly as examples to prospective customers? :huh:

Here`s another couple made by Thiel...

*"Service**s**"** Despatch Rider & `sterile dial` made in Germany (by Thiel Brothers Thuringia ), circa late 1920s.*



BTW, these also use `Divina` movements but in this case are both "Stem-Set" :wink2:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've often wondered if pin setting was supposed to an alternative to, or forerunner of, lever setting - in other words, a safety device that prevented the hands from being turned by accident during the winding process. I've had a couple over the years - usually from the 1900 period - and always found them a bit of a pain to set.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow thanks for the info guys, I'll start to do some proper reading tonight, I'll take care with the dial, and eventually I might re-lume the hands or even most probably clean them up and reinstall them as is.

I won't touch the movement as it keeps on ticking, the only problem I've got is the stem won't stay in place, I don't want to force anything so I'll have a real good look over the weekend when I've got more time on my hands and a good nights sleep behind me.

I'll keep you all informed as to how it goes, many thanks again for all the help.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

As before guys I'm having snags with the stem, is there a stem release screw etc to hold it in place if so what one cheers


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

If it's like mine the movement slid out


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

My movement comes out easily, it's the stem that I'm having snags with, it isn't actually locked into the movement, I'm trying to find out if its a screw on the movement that holds it in place or like more modern movements a small dimple to press to release it once its home.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Just jiggle it! Like pocket watch movements the stem pulls out inwards I will take pictures later


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks bud, I got the stem out by jiggling it purely by accident, it's putting the damn thing back in again that's causing me the problems


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I got it sorted today, there's a natty little spring thing ( best description) the basically just slides over a collar in the stem and holds it in place, I've re-lumed the hands to make them match the age of the dial better, will be re installing soon as they are drying at the moment and I'll post a picture tonight. Next I need a new strap for it to finish it off. I might keep it or sell it on I don't know yet.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Well as promised here's a picture with re-lumed hands, not the best picture, wasn't using my light box, but I hope you agree that the hands at least now look the correct age as opposed to how they looked before


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Helps if I include the photo haha


----------

